# Tobacco, Leather and Bay fragrances



## silviaa (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finding fragrance oils for tobacco, leather, and bay. Maybe I'm just using Google wrong! Does anyone have recommendations, substitutes, or suggestions of where I should look?


----------



## lsg (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is the link for the Fragrance Oil Finder.  Just type in the fragrance you are looking for in the "Quick Find" window.  I don't see bay fragrance oil listed, but several have bay rum listed.  You can buy bay essential oil at several sources.  I know Brambleberry has leather and bay rum, but I don't think they handle tobacco.

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## silviaa (Mar 31, 2011)

Ooooooooh thank you for the awesome resource!


----------



## llineb (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone mentioned an FO called Santa's Pipe.  I haven't tried it but the hubby keeps asking for a tobacco scent so I think I will.


----------



## seaturtle (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a nice leather scent from Day Star called Saddle Shop. It holds up well in cp soap.

WSP's Santa's Pipe smells more like cherry than tobacco.


----------



## llineb (Apr 4, 2011)

seaturtle said:
			
		

> I have a nice leather scent from Day Star called Saddle Shop. It holds up well in cp soap.
> 
> WSP's Santa's Pipe smells more like cherry than tobacco.



Oh bummer!  My hubby was excited I had found that fragrance.  I'm glad I didn't order it yet!


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 5, 2011)

Oregon Trail Soaps has a very realistic Bay Rum. Here's a link:
http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/products.php?cat=9&scat=42


----------



## TJ (Apr 6, 2011)

I got a leather Fragrance Oil from Wellington. I have to say, it's not my cup of tea, but I wanted to see what it was like and plus it was free!  It reminds me of a new car. Lol.


----------



## lsg (Apr 7, 2011)

I ran across this formula for leather in my notes:

• leather - (8 drops) this combination of essential oils approximates a leather note.

	2 drops	cade (1%) -- (or 1 drop juniper berry)	application(s) 		
	2 drops	clary sage			
	2 drops	oakmoss (10%)			
	2 drops	vetiver			


the addition of musk fragrance oil makes a wonderful "leather musk" blend. -- 
	8 drops	musk (fragrance oil)


with the further addition of lavender, this makes a simple variation of "english lavender".

	8 drops	lavender, bulgarian


----------

